# Cigars & Humidification



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Good afternoon, 

I started up a new humidor and did the basics... Seasoned twice with Humi-care wipes, calibrated both analog and digital hygrometers, and am using a Humi-care Power Stick humidifier. 

With the power stick the rh goes up to 75, without it I get 71.

Am I Ok running without the humidifier? Just check periodically as it will go down?


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the humi-care power stick. Is it a two-way humidification device like boveda pack? If it only adds humidification then you'll definitely need to leave it out for a while.


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, so as long as the rh is appropriate it will be fine.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Most members here shoot for 65%


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well so far without any Humidification inside it's at 70rh. For now I'm satisfied but any ideas how to lower it?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Stop soaking it with water and remove all devices that add humidity.

This is yet another example of people who automatically go through the ritual of 'seasoning' and end up with an over humidified humidor. Seasoning is NOT always necessary and many times does more harm than good.


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok. But I am not continuously soaking it, just the two initial wipes. I expected the gel power stick to absorb some moisture but it didn't so without humidifier it's holding at 70.

Time will tell.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gdaddy said:


> Stop soaking it with water and remove all devices that add humidity.
> 
> This is yet another example of people who automatically go through the ritual of 'seasoning' and end up with an over humidified humidor. Seasoning is NOT always necessary and many times does more harm than good.


Yup. Had you read the stickies here, you'd have noted the part that tells you to always take a hygro reading prior to doing anything to a new humidor. You also might have stumbled upon the part where it says never to wipe them.

Depending on your ambient humidity, which I would think would be relatively high where you live, you might never need humidification media in there. Also, as Don said above, most of us have realized that 65% is best in nearly all cases. Some cigars do okay at 70%, but 65% always does well.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

It's possible your new humidor didn't need to be wiped down in the first place. It may have been just fine right out of the box. There is a misconception that cedar is automatically 'dry' and needs to be seasoned. Cedar will adapt to what ever humidity level it's exposed to. This means, for example, if the humidor was sitting in a warehouse at 75% RH the humidor will adapt to that. The humidor goes to the customers house already at 75% and then gets seasoned and more moisture added unnecessarily. The best way is to test the rh of the new humidor FIRST simply by putting in a calibrated hygrometer BEFORE you go through the ritual of seasoning. Many would find their new humidors are ready right out of the box.

It seems the seasoning misconception comes from the belief that cedar is a 'dry' wood and is always sucking moisture out of the air. This is not true and is the basic misconception behind the seasoning of humidors.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> The best way is to test the rh of the new humidor FIRST simply by putting in a calibrated hygrometer BEFORE you go through the ritual of seasoning. Many would find their new humidors are ready right out of the box.


+1

I got a humidor in the mail on a Tuesday and threw a calibrated hygro inside. A couple hours later I checked and found it reading 68*. I popped 3 65Rh Boveda in it and by Wednesday night it was locked and loaded with 75 sticks and holding tight @65.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

JLla84 said:


> Well so far without any Humidification inside it's at 70rh. For now I'm satisfied but any ideas how to lower it?


The best way to lower it would be to put in some uncharged Heartfelt Humidity beads (which you should have got instead of that humicrap thing). Second best way would be to put in a half pound of unscented Exquisicat beads. If your home has HVAC and the humidity is significantly lower than the 80% it is outside right now, you could just leave it open for a day.



JLla84 said:


> Ok. But I am not continuously soaking it, just the two initial wipes. I expected the gel power stick to absorb some moisture but it didn't so without humidifier it's holding at 70.
> 
> Time will tell.


I've never seen a humicare product that absorbed moisture. They typically only release it. Again, you'll be much happier at 65%


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm in Florida and the air conditioning will get around 57%rh in the house. So I just leave the door open on the humidor and allow the moisture to leave.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I got a humidor in the mail on a Tuesday and threw a calibrated hygro inside. A couple hours later I checked and found it reading 68*. I popped 3 65Rh Boveda in it and by Wednesday night it was locked and loaded with 75 sticks and holding tight @65.


Just look at you flaunt your new humidor!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tobias Lutz said:


> +1
> 
> I got a humidor in the mail on a Tuesday and threw a calibrated hygro inside. A couple hours later I checked and found it reading 68*. I popped 3 65Rh Boveda in it and by Wednesday night it was locked and loaded with 75 sticks and holding tight @65.





Emperor Zurg said:


> Just look at you flaunt your new humidor!


Without pics it never happened!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Without pics it never happened!


Called out by you- that hurts :biggrin:

Here you go:

View attachment 80914


View attachment 80915


View attachment 80916


View attachment 80917


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

So in regards to my humidor holding at 70rh without any humidifiers (about 40 sticks inside) should I pick up some beads that will suck up some moisture and lower to 65?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

JLla84 said:


> So in regards to my humidor holding at 70rh without any humidifiers (about 40 sticks inside) should I pick up some beads that will suck up some moisture and lower to 65?


Like the Dons said biggrin the beads will work, I use the kitty litter mentioned, and you might be able to get it back down just by opening the lid. In the long run though it might be wise to invest in one of the first two options, the latter is more of an immediate solution.


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

What are the beads called again?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Called out by you- that hurts :biggrin:
> 
> Here you go:


Oh that's a cutey! But, dude! You should have let me know. I'm selling the three you saw in my living room. Oh well.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

JLla84 said:


> What are the beads called again?


You can use heartfelt beads.
Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

So which size would you suggest I put in my box... I have a Whitetail Glasstop: 10.3" W x 8.75" D x 4.3"

Not sure if the small is suffice, or the medium? I have around 40 sticks in my box at the moment...


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Your dimensions are about 387 cubic inches so either 2 small tubes or one medium tube according to their descriptions.


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great, thanks.

It is dropping daily, was 69 yesterday, today its at 68.


----------

